# ملف أكسل يحتوى على قائمة بكل شركات المقاولات فى دولة الامارات



## nasr_art (30 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم اليوم ملف يحتوى على كل شركات المقاولات فى دولة الامارات وذلك من حرصى على ايجاد فرصة عمل لكل مهندس عربى مسلم وابغى بعملى هذا وجه الله تعالى .
اخوك فى الله / مهندس معمارى . نصر محمد
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم.


----------



## adelsamhan (4 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررر حبيبي


----------



## cropper (5 يناير 2008)

شكرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## riad_abed (13 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم و جعله في ميزان حسانتك يوم القيامة


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وتقبل تحياتي :7:


----------



## zanitty (2 مارس 2009)

عاوزيم حاجه السعوديه بقى
انا عندى السعوديه مكاتب استشاريه لو حد يلزمه


----------



## moataz_99 (2 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم

وفي هذا المجال اود ان اطرح عليكم فكرة او طلب بخصوص هذا المجال في عمل data base تخص السعودية من مقاولين وموردين في الالكترو ميكانيك خاصة وبكامل اعمال الانشائات بشكل عام


----------



## مسكين (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر
:73:السلبية
:84:


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

مش عارف ليه يا مسكين شامم كده ريحه ..........
حاسك متنكر و لابس ماسك


----------



## بست لايف (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأكثر من حسناتك


----------



## شـــادي (4 مارس 2009)

.........................................................thank you........................................................


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (4 مارس 2009)

*الى البشمهندس Zanitty*

ياريت يا عمونا لو عندك عنوايين شركات مقاولات او استشاريين فى السعودية فاكسات اميلات
 اى حاجات ياريت لو مش هنتعبك معنا تضفها على المنتدى ويبقى جزاك الله خيرا 

 اخوك Eng : bolbol79 مش مسكين ومسكين دا ولا اعرفه 
 اللهم ما بلغت اللهم ما فاشهد 

اذا دعتك قدرتك على ظلم الناس فتذكر قدرة الله :11:
وانا متابع معاك .........
اللهم ما انصر الاسلام وأعز المسلمين ...:73::19:


----------



## وليد البنا (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## light man (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة المفيدة....................


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (16 أغسطس 2009)

*هام جدا الى zanitty*



zanitty قال:


> عاوزيم حاجه السعوديه بقى
> انا عندى السعوديه مكاتب استشاريه لو حد يلزمه


 
بعد التحية والسلام عليكم ياريت يا بشمهندس احمد لو فى حاجة السعودية يبقى كتر الف خير مكاتب استشارى او مقاولات 

والله ولى التوفيق 

وفى انتظار ردك وبارك الله فيك................:15:


----------



## م كباشي (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## nasr_art (16 أغسطس 2009)

اللينك ده فيه المكاتب الاستشارية السعودية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143203.html


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (21 أغسطس 2009)

*تسلم ايدك على الملف الجامد جدا*



nasr_art قال:


> اللينك ده فيه المكاتب الاستشارية السعودية
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143203.html


 
كل عام وانت بخير ورمضان كريم 


الف شكر يا بشهمندس ناصر على الملف الجميل دا بس ياريت لو ممكن ايميلات للشركات لان الملف كله ارقام فاكسات فقط 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salahn (21 أغسطس 2009)

الله يرحم والديك و يسكنهم فسيح جناته


----------



## المهندسة نور (21 أغسطس 2009)

_رمضان كريم .........._
_شكرا لك اخي الكريم_


----------



## المهندسة نور (21 أغسطس 2009)

_رمضان كريم _
_شكرا لك اخي الكريم_


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يأخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود وبارك الله في عملك


----------



## فتاح2009 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر على الشعور الاخوى هذا


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (14 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمو كتيييييييييييير


----------



## نور محمد علي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (25 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمو إيديك يا عسل 

وشكراً


----------



## ايهاب نافع (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamadalx (3 نوفمبر 2009)

With my best regards


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## mohnds79 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## M12 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## Alucky4ever (6 ديسمبر 2009)

eng: Bolbol79 قال:


> كل عام وانت بخير ورمضان كريم
> 
> 
> الف شكر يا بشهمندس ناصر على الملف الجميل دا بس ياريت لو ممكن ايميلات للشركات لان الملف كله ارقام فاكسات فقط
> وجزاك الله خيرا



فعلا مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع
بس ياريت لو تقلنا عليك و طلبنا ايميلات ليهم


----------



## M12 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## eyadinuae (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير اخي ...


----------



## silvery (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kottp talat ali (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيتم خيرا يااخ ناصر على ماقدمتوموه


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (27 فبراير 2010)

nasr_art قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أقدم لكم اليوم ملف يحتوى على كل شركات المقاولات فى دولة الامارات وذلك من حرصى على ايجاد فرصة عمل لكل مهندس عربى مسلم وابغى بعملى هذا وجه الله تعالى .
> اخوك فى الله / مهندس معمارى . نصر محمد
> ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم.


 
جارى التحميل ...........:78::63::79::14:


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## employer (4 مايو 2010)

اخواننا الأفاضل نحن بحاجة لمهندسين مدني خبرة عامين فأكثر لدولة الأمارات العربية المتحدة ودولة بقطر برواتب مجزية جدا
للأستعلام 0163834156
0225768552


----------



## mehdi09 (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## medhatsmadi (11 مايو 2010)

وين ورقة الإكسل مشكور:82:


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## محمد رزق صديق (19 مايو 2010)

وينو الملف الله يهديكم 
من وين احملة
:18::83:


----------



## اسلام عمار (19 مايو 2010)

كيف يتم ارسال اكتر من ميل فى رسالة واحد غير طريقة الكومه


----------



## mohamed_eg (11 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا اا اا*

مشكورييييييين عالملف الهام


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## kamel87 (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سي رفيق (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ،
إنها فكرة ممتازة لوضع ملف اكسل لمعرفة أهم شركات المقاولات بالبلاد و لكن المشكل هو أنني لم أستطع الدخول إليه أعني لم أجد من أين يمكن التحميل أو فتحه.

وشكرا


----------



## youssef_yooyoo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## amr fathy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m.h ragab (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*[email protected]*

مشكورين جداً على هذا الملف


----------



## shentena (25 أكتوبر 2010)

متشكر جدا


----------



## مستريورك (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## khalidhashem (9 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pharaoh_amoun (16 مارس 2011)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## pharaoh_amoun (16 مارس 2011)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## م م عبدالحليم (25 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر لكل من ساهم في المساعدة


----------



## ابراهيم قزامل (27 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة الخير هو فين الملف الاكسل اللى بتتكلموا عنه ده ؟ انا مش شايفه خالص ؟ ممكن حد يرفعه على الموقع مرة تانية 
شاكر للجميع


----------



## علاء يوسف (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## rahem-10 (11 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks a lotttttttttttttttttt


----------



## عمران احمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير

و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## arch.hamza (10 أغسطس 2012)

سلمت يداااااااااااااك


----------



## amounir (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amounir (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ehabadel111 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم


----------

